# error message about cloned catalogue?



## Tom75 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi all,

since last week I am getting an error message when opening my LR CC (not classic) on my imac about a cloned catalogue. Please see attached picture of the message.

I have no idea why I am getting this because I have not changed anything, no hard drives, no file locations, nothing.

Hope there is some way to solve this.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2018)

Did you upgrade to Majove during that time? Maybe that causes Lightroom to think it's new. This should not really be a problem, because everything is safe in the cloud. I would first try what happens if you click those options like Try Again. If that does not work, what you could do is the following: Open your Picture folder and look for the '_Lightroom Library.lrlibrary_' file. Move it out of that folder, then start Lightroom. Because Lightroom can't find a library, it should now behave like this is a brand new installation. Log in and Lightroom should recreate the library by downloading everything from the cloud.


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for your answer,

actually I have tried to upgrade to Mojave but had to go back because my iMac is the first model that cannot install mojave anymore so maybe that is the reason.

Try again you can just click 100 times or whatever but its not happening changing anything,

I will try your suggestion in the evening.

Thanks and Regards,
Thomas


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks, that worked perfect, I just moved the file and everything was like normal

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 30, 2018)

Good to hear. You can trash the old file, of course.


----------

